# TomCat will nicht - Wieso?



## Arogarth (8. Okt 2008)

Hallo, ich habe ein gwt-Projekt, welches als WAR-File vorliegt.
Die Seite wird auch geladen, aber wenn ich bersuche auf die mySQl Datenbank zuzugreifen, schmeisst er mir eine Exception...


type Exception report
message 
description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.
exception 
javax.servlet.ServletException: Error allocating a servlet instance
        org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:117)

        org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:151)
        org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:874)
        org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.
processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:665)
        org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.
java:528)
        org.apache.tomcat.util.net.LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.runIt(
LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.java:81)
        org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.
java:689)
        java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)

root cause 
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad
version number in .class file
        java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
        java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:620)
        java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
        org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.findClassInternal(
WebappClassLoader.java:1852)
        org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.findClass(WebappClassLoader.
java:876)
        org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.
java:1329)
        org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.
java:1208)
        java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:117)

        org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:151)
        org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:874)
        org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.
processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:665)
        org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.
java:528)
        org.apache.tomcat.util.net.LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.runIt(
LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.java:81)
        org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.
java:689)
        java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)

Woran kann das liegen?? ich stehe da auf dem Schlauch...

Verwende ein Ubuntu 8.04.1 Server mit apache mysql und Tomcat 5.5 aus der Paketverwaltung
Gruß
ARO[/list]


----------



## kama (8. Okt 2008)

Hallo,



			
				Arogarth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> root cause
> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad
> version number in .class file


Verwendest Du Java 6 ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2008)

```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
```

Welche Java Version ist installiert?
Für welche hast du kompiliert?


----------



## Arogarth (8. Okt 2008)

Java-1.5.15-sun
und JAVA_HOME zeigt drauf. habe es auch schon mit der 6er probiert.
Kompiliert wurde die App mit 1.5.15...


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2008)

>> Kompiliert wurde die App mit 1.5.15...

Glaub ich nicht


----------



## Arogarth (14. Okt 2008)

Habe das problem gelöst...
fehler war, das ich den GWT-Incubator benutzt habe und den musste ich in die PROJECT-shell und PROJECT-compile als classpath mit angeben.
Nach dem erneuten erstellen mit GWTWarFileBuilder ging es dann im TomCat6. Im 5.5er habe ich es noch nicht getestet.

Trotzdem danke


----------

